# 8Gb Not running at 1066 ?



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok I now have installed 4 more GB's of The same Kingston Hyper X ram as I had in my system before , KHX8500D2T 1K2/4g X 4 sticks . Here is the big problem it will not run at 1066 MHz . Why ??? It acts as if it wants to boot but hangs . I even set every thing to stock speeds and tried it like that , no go . It runs at 890MHz or even 800 MHz just not 1066 . Is this becasue I have all 4 slots occupied ?


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 6, 2012)

what ram volts you running? perhaps it needs a tad more juice


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> what volts you running? perhaps it needs a tad more juice



2.2 Volts in BIOS . Should I go higher than this ? 2.3 or 2.4 Volts ??


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't up the ram voltage. I think your NB needs a tad more.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 6, 2012)

Test with just the 2 new sticks and see it it'll run. Or run memtest on all 4. Memory should run at spd timings (auto) with all slots populated. It's not uncommon for 4 unmatched sticks to be unstable at more agressive timings. 4 of the same brand/model does not mean they are matched.


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 6, 2012)

nah i dont think its the ram volts then, was just checking that you were running them at least 2.1v. 
Whats the northbridge voltage set at?

What is your overclock set at? 4.2ghz?


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> nah i dont think its the ram volts then, was just checking that you were running them at least 2.1v.
> Whats the northbridge voltage set at?
> 
> What is your overclock set at? 4.2ghz?



No I am at 4.0GHz on the CPU every thing is great at 891MHz on the ram . Once I try 1066 MHz it craps out . The voltage on my SB is at 1.4 Volts . I have been running the other 2 sticks of RAM at 1066MHz no problem at all . I think it is because they maybe the same and all they are NOT the same Matched pair . This I know . Man I tried upping the volts on them to 2.3 and it all looked like it was going to do it then nothing it just hung . even shut the keyboard off ! Oh well I do not know what to do . It would be nice to get them to run at 1066 but I think I have to stick with the 890. 
What do you all think ?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine was the same way. If I overclocked the CPU I could never get 1066 with 4 slots 8Gb. With 4 I could or if I put the CPU at 3.6 it would


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Mine was the same way. If I overclocked the CPU I could never get 1066 with 4 slots 8Gb. With 4 I could or if I put the CPU at 3.6 it would



I can not even do this if the CPU is set to stock . It is killing me !!


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 6, 2012)

If it works at 890 then leave it at that and call it a day 

But if you absolutely have to fiddle....
There is more strain now on your northbridge from using all the memory slots simultaneously... try upping the NB volts slightly as Lazzer suggested.

Also, have you got the latest BIOS for that board, could increase stability a bit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah Northbridge volts are the most likely factor but four sticks can be finnicky. Just keep messing with it to see how high you can get them to run. 890 vs. 1066 really is no real world diff anyway especially gaming.


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

So what is the safe range for voltage on the NB chip ? As it is I have 1.4 can I go to say 1.5v ? I have a 120mm fan blowing on the heat sink .


----------



## suraswami (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you check to see if there are any new Bios updates for your mobo, if so backup current one and update to the new one.  It might have been fixed too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Ah thats a good idea--bios update. Uh iirc 1.4v is already pretty high but im rusty on S775.


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Did you check to see if there are any new Bios updates for your mobo, if so backup current one and update to the new one.  It might have been fixed too.



I have the very latest BIOS .


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

If i remember correct on my old system the voltage for the NB was set at 1.55v with 4 slots filled.
It wasn't the same board but a Asus Maximus Furmula. I also had many frustrating nights because of it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok maybe it's 1.6v that Im thinking is too high. Google "P45 (X48?) or asus P5Q + safe nb volts"


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=582301


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

Well tried 1.5 , 1.56 on the NB and it did not work . I guess I am stuck with 891Mhz on the RAM . But it is nice to have 8GB's now BF3 only uses 40% of the RAM as apposed to the 90-98% I was getting with just 4GB's . All in all it is cool . But it would be nice to see them at 1066MHz .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2012)

You may be able to it's just going to take some more time and troubleshooting.


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You may be able to it's just going to take some more time and troubleshooting.



Yeah well I am going to continue to try for sure . I hope some more will give me some thing new to try as I have done all this and so far nothing has worked .


----------



## suraswami (Jan 6, 2012)

Did u try relaxing the ram timings?


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Did u try relaxing the ram timings?



More than 5-5-5-18 ? No . what do you suggest ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dunno about Intel but on older AMDs depending on how many sticks you use it limits the RAM speed. Example: Use 4 sticks you are caped at 800 due to the IMC.


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno about Intel but on older AMDs depending on how many sticks you use it limits the RAM speed. Example: Use 4 sticks you are caped at 800 due to the IMC.



Yeah I think this is just what I am hitting up against .


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been searching for half an hour now and the only thing i see is people having problems running 8Gb on 1066Mhz. I think it's gonna be hard to get it stable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 6, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah I think this is just what I am hitting up against .



I run 8gigs on two sticks for this exact reason. Less stress. You could fight that thing forever and not get it stable with 4 sticks. Of course I suck at OC.


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

technicks said:


> I have been searching for half an hour now and the only thing i see is people having problems running 8Gb on 1066Mhz. I think it's gonna be hard to get it stable.



Yeah Same here . No one seems to be able to run all 4 slots at 1066. Well no big deal really I have lots of RAM now and the system is fine with 891MHz .


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 6, 2012)

Now this is only from memory so I could be wrong, I ran 1066 OCZ sli edition with my all 4 slots filled.

On Asus P5Q Deluxe
Had to loosen the timings (6-6-6-18) bumped the NB to 1.55v and ran 2.3v
Had the Q6600 @3.8GHz to go higher on the Q6600 had to lose two sticks right enough.

OH t2 as far as I remember BTW


----------



## suraswami (Jan 6, 2012)

trickson said:


> More than 5-5-5-18 ? No . what do you suggest ?



Try 6-6-6-24-2T.

With My AMD setup I run 6GB unmatched sticks (2 x 2GB Crucial Ballistix and 2 x 1GB PNY XLR8), all sticks are rated to run @ DDR2 1200.  But I can't go more than 840.  The max stable is 820 with relaxed timings.  If I use 2 sticks the story is different.  Since I have a Black Edition CPU I just up the multiplier and be done with it.  Its not as brisk as raising memory freq or NB frequency but atleast I stopped loosing hair over this 

BTW how did you measure the max memory usage when in game?


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 6, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Try 6-6-6-24-2T.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how did you measure the max memory usage when in game?



Dont know how trick done it but I just open task manager and look at the graph after game.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 6, 2012)

JustaTinkerer said:


> Dont know how trick done it but I just open task manager and look at the graph after game.



That is old school, I thought any cool tool that will log or something.


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

JustaTinkerer said:


> Dont know how trick done it but I just open task manager and look at the graph after game.



I have the G15 key board and it tells me the RAM and CPU usage in games . Man I can finally play BF3 on high settings no LAG !


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 7, 2012)

hey do you have the pull-in and pull-out options in your ram sub settings in your bios?? there is also another subsetting that directly affects ram stability on some X48/P45 boards. what are your ram options, ALL of them


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> hey do you have the pull-in and pull-out options in your ram sub settings in your bios?? there is also another subsetting that directly affects ram stability on some X48/P45 boards. what are your ram options, ALL of them



I do not see any pull-in pull-out settings . Though there are tons of settings . I mean tons !!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno about Intel but on older AMDs depending on how many sticks you use it limits the RAM speed. Example: Use 4 sticks you are caped at 800 due to the IMC.



I agree with this, I thought it was a common problem with the memory controllers on the P35 and P45 and other chipsets used on LGA775 boards. I thought it was always pretty much impossible to run 8GB at 1066MHz or higher. But I'm only going by reading, not experience.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a very similar setup at one time.   Have you set up your GTL ref?  Set both to .630 to start and work up.  Don't set the SB voltage much more than stock,  it doesn't like it.  The NB should be at 1.4v,  but try not to go over that.  CPU vcore shouldn't be more than 1.36v really if you want it to live for a long time.  Of course,  using all 4 slots on the p45 chipset,  is more of a strain,  and it's quite likely you will never get to full speed.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2012)

technicks said:


> Don't up the ram voltage. I think your NB needs a tad more.



^ this


your chipset is only rated for 4x sticks at 800MHz, to reach 1066 you're OCing.


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ^ this
> 
> 
> your chipset is only rated for 4x sticks at 800MHz, to reach 1066 you're OCing.



Yeah it is over clocked and RAM is running at 891 so all is good . I just thought that I might be able to get the 1066 but I knew some how filling all 4 slots would limit me . But I also get 1.1 RAM ratio !


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah it is over clocked and RAM is running at 891 so all is good . I just thought that I might be able to get the 1066 but I knew some how filling all 4 slots would limit me . But I also get 1.1 RAM ratio !



its a bitch, but its not limited to just your chipsets. every generation has this same problem - fill all the slots with dual bank memory sticks, and ram OCing goes to poop. thats why i went black edition :3


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> its a bitch, but its not limited to just your chipsets. every generation has this same problem - fill all the slots with dual bank memory sticks, and ram OCing goes to poop. thats why i went black edition :3



Funny thing is my OC is fine that would have really pissed me off if I lost that 4GHz ! But I still have it and this system is fast now ! Windows 7 64 bit just loves this much RAM !
I should have went with this MB !!!! 
http://www.aztekcomputers.com/BLACKOPS-FOXCONN-1720729.html


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 7, 2012)

in my opinion the p45 is a better chipset than x48. i ran an x38 maximus formula x38 bios flashed into a rampage formula x48. the maximus topped out around 3.9ghz where as my gigabyte p45 was 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, with 4x1gig ddr2 @ 1156mhz. 

stick with the board you have, or try to find a ddr3 775 board, ddr3 is a fair bit cheaper. and performance ddr2 is getting pretty rare these days.


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> in my opinion the p45 is a better chipset than x48. i ran an x38 maximus formula x38 bios flashed into a rampage formula x48. the maximus topped out around 3.9ghz where as my gigabyte p45 was 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, with 4x1gig ddr2 @ 1156mhz.
> 
> stick with the board you have, or try to find a ddr3 775 board, ddr3 is a fair bit cheaper. and performance ddr2 is getting pretty rare these days.



I have no plans on doing a thing with what I have . I have maxed it out !


----------



## trickson (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I loosened up the timings to 6-6-6-18 and it seems to have helped . I will know better when I start my rig in the morning . As things were I was having some problems after shutting my system down and powering up in the morning , It would hang and I would have to do a shut down restart and then it was fine . I am hoping that this has solved the problem . Oh and I am getting a better score in Max mem BM .


----------



## deathhorse (Jan 12, 2012)

hope it works out for you. I learned quickly in the 775 days how hard it was to get a good OC with 4sticks. I guess it just stress's the board too much. I had the same issue of the hanging reboot with my q9550 i ended just leaving it on all the time untill i sold the board and got the 1366.


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2012)

deathhorse said:


> hope it works out for you. I learned quickly in the 775 days how hard it was to get a good OC with 4sticks. I guess it just stress's the board too much. I had the same issue of the hanging reboot with my q9550 i ended just leaving it on all the time untill i sold the board and got the 1366.



All is working great now . No more hanging or any thing .


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah was gonna say i previously had 8gb (4x2gb corsair dominator DDR2 1066mhz) running with my old Q6600 CPU with no problems... motherboard was an Asus Maximus Formula II, overclock for 24/7 was 3.6ghz... highest i could go was 3.8ghz but that was the CPU's limit ont the rams fault.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2012)

call it a day. Shove them on 800, tighten the shit out of those timings, it will more than compensate for the lower clocks, then slowly increase the frequency untill it is unstable/wont boot. That is the only option.

Im running a P5k premium with 8gb ram and i cannot even overlock on this POS!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

From 800mhz to 1066mhz is not really a big jump on 775, Just leave them at whatever it is after your 4Ghz CPU clock and be done with it. You don't need the headache


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 16, 2012)

trickson said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TheMailMan78
> I dunno about Intel but on older AMDs depending on how many sticks you use it limits the RAM speed. Example: Use 4 sticks you are caped at 800 due to the IMC.
> 
> Yeah I think this is just what I am hitting up against .



on my old ABIT quad GT an x38 mobo it was as you are saying i think it was trfc, but deffinately the highest setting which on my ocz ddr2 of the time was about 39 but it needed more time a lot more 54 @ddr2 1200Mhz came in at 54 or it wouldnt boot and to be honest even on lower memory speeds it was still in the low 50s or it wouldnt boot

abit rep told me it was due to the mem controller needing more time to address the mem but they went bust a week later and my rma faltered ,i gave up.

 i know its not the same hardware but as others have said it happens and i had the same deal above with 2x2gig ocz flex xlcII and 4x1 1gigs of ddr2 8oo corsair xdr2 in two seperately matched pairs as you have, keep the pairs in the right channels too as mixing them may cause an inbalance<prob know that tho


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 23, 2012)

trickson said:


> Ok I now have installed 4 more GB's of The same Kingston Hyper X ram as I had in my system before , KHX8500D2T 1K2/4g X 4 sticks . Here is the big problem it will not run at 1066 MHz . Why ??? It acts as if it wants to boot but hangs . I even set every thing to stock speeds and tried it like that , no go . It runs at 890MHz or even 800 MHz just not 1066 . Is this becasue I have all 4 slots occupied ?



there are several possible solutions for this. first of what mobo are you using ?
it's possible your mobo only supports ddr2 800 speeds check on the mobo's vendor site.
you can try to manual set the timmings according to the sticker on the ram
don't touch the ram voltage because it should be able to run @ default voltage.
if that does not work you can try to install just 1 or 2 sticks... just remember to always put the sticks in dual channel configuration, if using more then 1 mem stick
if all that still does not work you can try a bios update, sometimes it's required for running more then 2 mem sticks


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey trickson how's it going? Been digging through the forum's and came across this thread here! I am running a similar setup to your's (sys spec's @ left) and have 8Gb of RAM (4 x 2Gb) running @ 1066, i'll post my current setting's, still testing but these are Prime Small/Large/Blend stable for 4Hrs ++ each and SuperPi tested up to 8m so far. I just started with this setup over the weekend so hoping i can get more out of it  What setting's are you running?

CPU RATIO: 8.5
FSB FREQ: 400
PCIE FREQ: 100
FSB STRAP TO N/B: AUTO
DRAM FREQ: 1066
DRAM CLK SKEW: ALL AUTO
DRAM TIMING CONTROL: 5 5 5 15
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL: DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING: DISABLED
MEM OC CHARGER: LIGHT
AI CLOCK TWISTER: AUTO
AI TRANSACTION BOOSTER: AUTO

CPU VCORE: 1.264v Prime LOADED 1.265v BIOS
CPU GTL VOLTAGE REF (0/2): 0.630
CPU GTL REF (1/3): 0.630
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.52v
FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE: 1.26v
DRAM VOLTAGE: 2.2v
NB VOLTAGE: 1.26v
NB GTL REF: 0.630
SB VOLTAGE: 1.10v
PCIE SATA VOLTAGE: 1.50v

LOAD LINE CALIBRATION: ENABLED
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM: DISABLED
PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM: DISABLED
CPU CLOCK SKEW: AUTO
NB CLOCK SKEW: AUTO
CPU MARGIN ENHANCEMENT: OPTIMIZED

Cheers!


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Hey trickson how's it going? Been digging through the forum's and came across this thread here! I am running a similar setup to your's (sys spec's @ left) and have 8Gb of RAM (4 x 2Gb) running @ 1066, i'll post my current setting's, still testing but these are Prime Small/Large/Blend stable for 4Hrs ++ each and SuperPi tested up to 8m so far. I just started with this setup over the weekend so hoping i can get more out of it  What setting's are you running?
> 
> CPU RATIO: 8.5
> FSB FREQ: 400
> ...



Well just about the same really. 
FSB 445 My ram is at 891 and NB is 1.4V 
Auto for the CPU voltage stuff.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 6, 2012)

trickson said:


> Well just about the same really.
> FSB 445 My ram is at 891 and NB is 1.4V
> Auto for the CPU voltage stuff.



What strap are you running? I read that these q9xxx & p45 like the AUTO strap the best and that leaving volt's/GTL's on AUTO can hinder OC and cause to use more vcore, especially when going over 400Fsb  Have you tried setting any volt's/GTL's instead of leaving them on AUTO? Which BIOS are you running?

I think i can push to 445FSB and keep the RAM @ 1066 (would give me 3.78Ghz effective) that is my "project" for this weekend  I'm on my backup rig ATM cuz i'm trying to do some house work as well as surf 

I'm going to get back to testing later today 

Can you post your setting's as i did mine for comparisson?


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> What strap are you running? I read that these q9xxx & p45 like the AUTO strap the best and that leaving volt's/GTL's on AUTO can hinder OC and cause to use more vcore, especially when going over 400Fsb  Have you tried setting any volt's/GTL's instead of leaving them on AUTO? Which BIOS are you running?
> 
> I think i can push to 445FSB and keep the RAM @ 1066 (would give me 3.78Ghz effective) that is my "project" for this weekend  I'm on my backup rig ATM cuz i'm trying to do some house work as well as surf
> 
> ...



Strap is auto, No need to touch the CPU voltages at all. The latest bios is installed.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 6, 2012)

trickson said:


> Strap is auto, No need to touch the CPU voltages at all. The latest bios is installed.



Did i say/do something to offend you?  I'm just trying to help you out and possibly get some help for myself too seeing as we have similar rig's  

I think it would help both of us, and maybe some other's in the future too, if you would/could post up what actual setting's you're using 

Your board is capable of running the RAM @ 1066, took this straight from Asus' website: 4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR2 1300/1200/1066/800/667 Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory Dual Channel memory architecture. This is your MOBO right?  http://ca.asus.com/en/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5Q_PRO_Turbo/#specifications 

So there is something with your setting's that's keeping you from achieving that speed, or getting close to it anyways. I'm running 8Gb @ 1066Mhz OK right now @ 400FsB and pretty sure i can get the FsB higher while maintaining 1066Mhz RAM speed, gonna push for more over the weekend 

Cheers!


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Did i say/do something to offend you?  I'm just trying to help you out and possibly get some help for myself too seeing as we have similar rig's
> 
> I think it would help both of us, and maybe some other's in the future too, if you would/could post up what actual setting's you're using
> 
> ...



No you did not offend me at all. Why would you think that? 
I have tried every thing to get the RAM to run at 1066 with all 4 DIMM slots taken it is just not possible. The NB is maxed out. I have tried to set all the CPU voltages like you have them before ( a long time ago) Nothing changed in my OC no mater what I did so leaving it alone is best for me. I am at what others here say is the max for the NB on voltage 1.4V. 
I would love to have the OC I have now and run the RAM at 1066 but it just is not going to happen. At 2.2V on the RAM I do not want to take it up any higher. 
I hear what you are saying and have tried it just to find out it would not work. Sadly if I want to run 1066 on this RAM I have to have only 2 DIMM slots filled that would give me only 4GB of RAM and that is not enough to play BF3 maxed out.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Did i say/do something to offend you?  I'm just trying to help you out and possibly get some help for myself too seeing as we have similar rig's



 That's just trickson; he's quick and straight to the point.


----------



## trickson (Apr 7, 2012)

Took it to 6Mb of RAM and now it runs just fine at 1066. Strange that it just will not do this with 8Mb of RAM! Oh well works fine and that is what counts.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> Took it to 6Mb of RAM and now it runs just fine at 1066. Strange that it just will not do this with 8Mb of RAM! Oh well works fine and that is what counts.



with 6GB, you're now in single channel (yes, it has some hybrid mode - but basically your first 4GB is faster than your last 2GB, when you run like that.)


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 7, 2012)

have you forced T2 timings? or is it auto?


----------



## trickson (Apr 7, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> have you forced T2 timings? or is it auto?



Only has 2T.



Mussels said:


> with 6GB, you're now in single channel (yes, it has some hybrid mode - but basically your first 4GB is faster than your last 2GB, when you run like that.)



Yeah it may only be running in single channel mode but it is much faster now, Than with dual channel 8GB, The entire system is much faster and snappier, I can put the stick back and when I do the system seems to slow down to a crawl! One would think it would be faster and much better with 8GB and all 4 DIMM slots taken but not in this case!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah it may only be running in single channel mode but it is much faster now, Than with dual channel 8GB, The entire system is much faster and snappier, I can put the stick back and when I do the system seems to slow down to a crawl! One would think it would be faster and much better with 8GB and all 4 DIMM slots taken but not in this case!



 lots of possible reasons for the slowdowns. system will automatically slow a lot of timings down, and possibly clock speeds so yeah - you lose dual channel (for 1/3 of your ram) but the first 2/3 goes faster.


----------



## trickson (Apr 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> lots of possible reasons for the slowdowns. system will automatically slow a lot of timings down, and possibly clock speeds so yeah - you lose dual channel (for 1/3 of your ram) but the first 2/3 goes faster.



Yeah, I just hate not being able to run at 1066 with all 4 DIMM slots, But I hear what you are saying so I installed the last stick of RAM in again, It does seem a bit slower but at least I have 8Gb of RAM!


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 11, 2012)

trickson said:


> No you did not offend me at all. Why would you think that?
> I have tried every thing to get the RAM to run at 1066 with all 4 DIMM slots taken it is just not possible. The NB is maxed out. I have tried to set all the CPU voltages like you have them before ( a long time ago) Nothing changed in my OC no mater what I did so leaving it alone is best for me. I am at what others here say is the max for the NB on voltage 1.4V.
> I would love to have the OC I have now and run the RAM at 1066 but it just is not going to happen. At 2.2V on the RAM I do not want to take it up any higher.
> I hear what you are saying and have tried it just to find out it would not work. Sadly if I want to run 1066 on this RAM I have to have only 2 DIMM slots filled that would give me only 4GB of RAM and that is not enough to play BF3 maxed out.



It's cool, i get it. You're happy where it's at and don't want/need any help or to share your setting's. Long as it is stable and you are content that is all that matter's 

I'm currently testing 450Fsb x 8.5 w 1.275v for 3.83Ghz effective speed and the RAM is running all 8Gb @ 1080Mhz 5:6 asynchronous, everything else is same as before. I think i can get a bit more out of it, need to play around with it some more. Only running 1.3v to the NB 

Cheers!


----------



## Super XP (Apr 11, 2012)

trickson said:


> I can not even do this if the CPU is set to stock . It is killing me !!


Earlier versions of both AMD and Intel CPU's only support 1066 with 2 banks only. If you use all four Dimm, it will default to 800.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 14, 2012)

Alright as I recently acquired an additional 2x2gbs of 1066 ram, here are the outliers that worked for me:

Northbridge to AUTO. manually adjusting this caused me to have to manually clear cmos a few times.
PCI-E speed to 100. Normally I run this at 105, but that caused me to crash with 4x2gb

FSB is sitting at 440 atm, will try to push it later if I feel up to it.


----------



## trickson (Sep 21, 2012)

Just an update.
Today I was messing around with my RAM and OC. I came out with this.
I set the RAM voltage to 2.4v (2.2and 2.3 are "Normal" operating voltages.),Set the RAM to run at 1066 and wallah! It works now! Why is it working now is what I want to know. I know I never took the RAM to 2.4 Volts till now so that must have been why.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 21, 2012)

Glad you got it working


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll have to dig around a bit more,  I used to run a Q9450 on a P5Q Deluxe....  only ever used 2 sticks of ram in it though.  I'm a bit worried about your 2.4v to the ram.  Have you touched them while running to see if they are hot?  I think I may have gone up to 1.45v on the NB,  but make sure it has good cooling.


----------



## trickson (Sep 21, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I'll have to dig around a bit more,  I used to run a Q9450 on a P5Q Deluxe....  only ever used 2 sticks of ram in it though.  I'm a bit worried about your 2.4v to the ram.  Have you touched them while running to see if they are hot?  I think I may have gone up to 1.45v on the NB,  but make sure it has good cooling.



The NB is good at 1.4v never see any difference from that an s 1.45 or 1.5v. 
This is one reason why I never tried it till now see 2.4volts seems really high (even to me) but for what I understand is they can take up to 2.5volts as long as they do not heat up so much they fry. These RAM chips have some killer HS on them. and I am not sure but a .1 volt bump on some thing that runs at stock Timing Reference: 5-5-5-18 at +1.8V / 5-5-5-15 at +2.2V - 2.3V.
So far this is going good. Fast too. a lot faster than having to run 800MHz.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm,  okay,  just watch them then.  Remember,  these chips were designed from specs that start at 1.8v I believe.  Higher than 800mhz chips were basically binned,  and of course tested at the higher volts.  But they are already at the limits at the stock specs,  and will have a limited lifetime.  Just watch them,  are if they are doing okay,  fantastic!
Edit:  wish I had the chance to try 8gbs ram on mine....  sold it to a friend.


----------

